
YouTube is trying to prevent angry mobs from abusing “dislike” button - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/02/youtube-doesnt-like-dislike-mobs-will-try-to-prevent-dislike-button-abuse/
======
timonoko
Lets do like Hackers News does. Only selected few can downvote. Which results
in unique mechanism, where the secret society of downvoters selects its new
members. Which results even more weirder downvoting practices.

Me thinks it is not always beneficial to suppress wrong opinions. There was
very interesting discussion about German energy equation recently, but by the
time I tried to quote it, half of the opinions were gone and whole discussion
was now just personal insults towards the deleted party.

~~~
justtopost
Honestly I hate the downvote cabal. I make a new account every time I get the
option, because it hurts discussion even when I try to be reserved in is use.
It often just amplfies the already echoey nature of this great forum. It also
helps me make better comments, as HN ers are always intensely critical of
newcomers and low vote score accounts. The opposite is true. I see some
popular HNers get worthless character attacks upvoted due to their name alone,
while the unpopular opinion, or rather the only expressed opinion, is buried.
I would rather hear the occasional screams of the kooks than miss the changing
color of the darkening sky in our industry.

------
MESY
Original post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19076856](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19076856)

